
Microsoft Internet Explorer 8 Launches at Noon - arthurk
http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=14620
======
jsdalton
Maybe I'm being too optimistic, but could this be the final nail in IE6's
coffin?

At a minimum, I guess it's more ammunition to justify not supporting IE6,
since it's now two major versions (and 8 years) behind the most recent.

~~~
wensing
Unfortunately, I think this means that the pragmatic web dev now has to learn
about three versions of IE.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Yep. My workload just went up another notch. I'm sure my clients will be
grateful for the opportunity to fork over more money to work around
Microsoft's refusal to embrace an open standard.

Incidentally, I've been using multiple VMs to test multiple versions of IE.
But it is now apparent (well, _more_ apparent) that this method cannot scale.
Has anyone had luck with these tools that can install multiple versions of IE
at the same time, like this one: "Internet Explorer Collection"?

<http://finalbuilds.edskes.net/iecollection.htm>

Is this what I should have been using all along?

~~~
briansmith
The release of IE8 all about embracing open standards (CSS 2.1, most of HTML
4, parts of HTML 5, major parts of ECMAScript 3.1). How is Microsoft supposed
to embrace open standards without releasing major upgrades to their products?
How can Microsoft start embracing open standards without people complaining
about too many versions of their software?

~~~
lsb
I don't know the specifics, but there's no point in embracing an open standard
if you just run hopscotch through the spec, picking and choosing what you'll
implement.

~~~
briansmith
No browser implements 100% of any of those specs. Some of those standards
aren't even (close to) finished.

------
nfg
> Last year, Microsoft began to perk attention in the computer community
> releasing a beta of Internet Explorer 8, which featured innovative browsing
> modes like InPrivate, which were quickly copied by its competitors.

Didn't Safari have "Private Browsing" mode long before that?

~~~
briansmith
InPrivate browsing also has features that make it harder for websites like
google-analytics.com and googlesyndication.com to track you across multiple
websites. I don't think any other browers have a built-in feature that does
that yet.

------
jonknee
I haven't been following IE 8 as close as I should have been, is there a good
way to have both IE 7 and IE 8 at the same time? (Well it doesn't even have to
be at the same time, but such that I can quit one and open the other.) Maybe
compatibility mode is good enough?

~~~
nfriedly
Kind of-sort of: <http://tredosoft.com/IE7_standalone>

------
cmscritic
Thanks for posting this. I'm curious to see if this is the final straw or not
as well. Personally, I may install it but it'll only be briefly.

~~~
sahaj
good luck with the uninstalling part.

------
michael_dorfman
Noon where? Does that somehow go without saying?

~~~
Raphael
Perhaps noon local time.

~~~
mapleoin
my local time?

------
adrianwaj
I just installed it, and had to reinstall Chrome because it stopped working
once IE8 installed. Great work Microsoft!

------
sachinag
Seriously, if just a few advertisers said that they'd start using AdCenter,
they could get Microsoft to fix IE.

------
sharjeel
More PITA. Now you'll have to test your webapp againt another sucky browser.

------
yason
Quite frankly, does anyone actually care anymore?

~~~
pbz
If you do any kind of web development you should definitely care...

------
ironsam
The improved functionality in IE8 + IE Developer Tools (ToolBar) is
impressive. Getting much closer to FireBug features and usability now.

